# Google cast



## Narendranvn55762 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have sony kdl-43 w950c android tv, sony xperia t2 ultra dual, and tata photon max wifi. everything is working fine except google casting. when i press cast icon in my you tube mobile app it keeps on searching for android tv. i couldnt use it. please explain me how to use it. i connected both tv and mobile to tata max wifi. plz explain me in detail


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Google cast is chromecast right?


----------



## Narendranvn55762 (Aug 26, 2015)

It comes as inbuilt


----------



## gavnit (Aug 26, 2015)

You linked the device to YouTube on TV? There is a procedure to do that. Check manual or goto settings in YouTube on TV or app.


----------



## Narendranvn55762 (Aug 26, 2015)

I tried everything i could. Please tell me the procedure in detail.
I have
         Sony bravia kdl 43w950 android tv
         sony xperia t2 ultra dual mobile
         Tata photon max wifi


----------

